# Spikey Sap Wood?



## matthew seibert (Mar 31, 2016)

I found this piece in a lumber pile, and was curious what it was.
Normal bark, but the sap wood has some spikes to it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds (Mar 31, 2016)

Don't know what the wood is but those are probably just adventitious buds


----------



## ClintW (Mar 31, 2016)

Mulberry maybe? Just a guess on the thin sap wood and sun exposure turned heartwood dark?

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## matthew seibert (Apr 1, 2016)

ClintW said:


> Mulberry maybe? Just a guess on the thin sap wood and sun exposure turned heartwood dark?


The heartwood color is a fresh cut, and seems to be fairly consistent throughout

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Apr 2, 2016)

Based on color, I would have first though "Black locust", I would think the mulberry group would have been a brighter green if you say it is fresh cut. As for the adventitious buds, mill it to see it the buds go to pith or if they are just in recent years growth. These buds can often create a 'birds eye' graining. If the buds run pith deep, I would like to purchase a sample. Additionally, you might want to salvage the remaining length of log. There are many on this site that would love to work that wood.

After you mill it, you may want to post more pictures and seal the wood ends....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## matthew seibert (Apr 2, 2016)

Seems that it only goes pith deep. I worked a rough bowl out of it, but it's still very green, so it's headed for a brown paper bag.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 2, 2016)

matthew seibert said:


> Seems that it only goes pith deep.



Not sure what you mean by _only _- the pith is as far as it can go from all sides. Peet is right - if it's fresh cut it isn't mulberry. Black locust is a fair guess even though the bark isn't classic BL bark, being a smallish tree the bark might not have yet taken on the deeply furrowed ridges that mature trees usually have.


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 2, 2016)

Whatever it is....go back and get more....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## matthew seibert (Apr 3, 2016)

A google image search of Black Locust mostly seemed like a miss until i found this one:
http://kaswell.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/black-locust1.png
Thats the closest match to what i picked up. Is this typical of black locust?


----------



## Kevin (Apr 3, 2016)

Here's some images of BL - this one with the more typical bark I referenced and lighter heartwood ...



 

This is also BL with darker heart similar to what's shown in the OP...


 

Here's a vessel turned from it....


 


Here's why I'm not 100% sure the wood in question id BL, look at this red elm....


 


Bonus image: here's a black locust tree with a bunch of goats in it . . .

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## matthew seibert (Apr 3, 2016)

Haha, Thanks for that.


----------

